# Scrappen Copper & Brass?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you cut your Scrap cu. and brass up with? I usually use a 4" grinder and a Sawzall. There has got to be a better Way. Thinking maybe a band saw. What do you use. Not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sawzall here


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Just scrapped two buckets of copper, I was just using a sawzall.. Grinder would be a good choice if I had a large quantity.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Just scrapped two buckets of copper, I was just using a sawzall.. Grinder would be a good choice if I had a large quantity.


Whats it going for down there?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love scrap day I always wait until I have a t least 300 lbs of brass and 300 lbs of copper. This makes nice mama don't see money. Almost once a year I scrap maybe two if I get itchy for extra cash .


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Love scaping 2 ... Bar-b-que and beer money:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

a chop saw works nice


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

something like this


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

No. 2 copper 2.50 per lb
yellow brass 1.00 per lb
Water heaters 9.00 each


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

rigid tripod and milwaukee deep cut portaband, only actually use tripod for larger scrap...3 or 4" copper.

Current prices are:
No. 1 copper $3.20/lb
brass $2.00/lb
40-50 gallon w/h $15.00


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Turd Chaser said:


> rigid tripod and milwaukee deep cut portaband, only actually use tripod for larger scrap...3 or 4" copper.
> 
> Current prices are:
> No. 1 copper $3.20/lb
> ...


I'll sell you my scrap water heaters for 10 each. You just have to come to FL and pick them up.:laughing:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Heaters are worth that much! Wow we never bother with them just let the scrap guy take them.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Water heaters- .11 cents a pound about 10-12 bucks
#1 copper 3.00 lb
#2 copper 2.80 lb
Brass 1.70 lb

I also sell disposals as breakage for .15 a pound and recirc pumps as motors for .25 a lb


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Scrapped out recently for:

$2.90-#2
$3.00-#1

For those who deal in numbers, I understand. But for my odd little pail or box that I take in when I'm tired of moving it around my trunk, I dont bother to seperate it.

For a 20L pail (read: 5G) whats the difference, $1 or $2 total?

Not worth the time spent cutting it up!

Oh yeah, Yellow Brass was $1.80.

I was also surprised to learn that 304/316 only gets @$0.50/LB! For something so darn spendy, you'd think it a better paying option!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> I'll sell you my scrap water heaters for 10 each. You just have to come to FL and pick them up.:laughing:


 
Let me know when you have enough to fill 2 53' trailers and we'll be there...:wallbash:


----------

